# Pending Retirement



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Today I went to Albany to get my retirement numbers. I am eligible to retire at the end of June. Well after 25 years in the department of corrections I will be retiring on July 30 2008. There will only be a 100$ difference between my retirement check and my regular check. I will be going out to my local B & M to celebrate my pending retirement. The la Aurora and the Don Peppin will be smoked tonight along with the large amount scotch.:leph:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Retirement? See - I told you blowing up the Watch Commander's office was a bad idea... 

Enojoy it bro!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm soooooooo jealous


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:whoohoo:

Congrats bro! I wish I could retire. I still have better than 6 years to go...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

So take a $100 "paycut" and you don't have to go to the "office?" Sounds like a no-brainer! Enjoy the anticipation and upcoming retirement!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Enjoy your retirement and enjoy your smokes. You've earned them bro!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...very cool...congratulations...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats, enjoy the celebration!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't speak for the La Aurora, but if it's anything like the other two ... your going have a great celebration. Congrats, enjoy retirement!.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful reason to celebrate! Congratulations. Those are some good cigars


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS that is awesome. Enjoy brother you very much deserve it!!!

And smoke the Don Pepin second, other wise the La Aurora will be hard to taste


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's great Jim, I'm coming over.:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on 25 years of service.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Retirement? See - I told you blowing up the Watch Commander's office was a bad idea...
> 
> Enojoy it bro!


Dozer did that. I'm retiring he'll have to deal with the LT.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Doogie congrats. that is awesome. i guess you will only take 6 months off and then go back to work some where.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS that is awesome. Enjoy brother you very much deserve it!!!
> 
> And smoke the Don Pepin second, other wise the La Aurora will be hard to taste


thank you for the advice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on the retirement!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Doogie congrats. that is awesome. i guess you will only take 6 months off and then go back to work some where.


this has been in the works for awhile now. i'm off for most of march ( blue flu and vacation) plus i'm pretty much off june and july on vacation and personal leave. i also need to burn another months of sick time. 5 months to go and i'll be off for 4. stpll don't know what i want to be when i grow up:biggrin:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> this has been in the works for awhile now. i'm off for most of march ( blue flu and vacation) plus i'm pretty much off june and july on vacation and personal leave. i also need to burn another months of sick time. 5 months to go and i'll be off for 4. stpll don't know what i want to be when i grow up:biggrin:


do as many others do... get a part time in a B&M.

Congratulations on making retirement.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats Jim 25 years of corrections and you certainly deserve it I'm gonna have to smoke one for you in fact I think I'll smoke a la aurora


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! congrats man! I've got about 25 years to go


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's awesome!! Congrats on retiring


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats Jim, that is awesome news! Smoke a couple good ones! 

CD


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations, and enjoy the smokes!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats on your retirement!! Awesome selection of cigars!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

That's fantastic Jim, glad to hear it's time for some R&R.:whoohoo:
I'd be gald to pay $100 to get out of going to the office! It's a cheap price to pay for freedom to do what you want!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

congratulations and job well done!
enjoy those great smokes and now you can relax


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations and excellent choices for celebratory smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Cograt's Jim! Have a great time celebrating!:biggrin:


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

congradulations!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

after 25 years of ANYTHING, you'd deserve a nice extra super premium smoke. enjoy brother


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

congrats.......old fart!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

And you didn't let me know you were coming to Albany why!?!?! Would have bought you a congrats cigar!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats Jim. Now go find a job:biggrin: J/K enjoy the smokes and retirement.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the retirement and the primo smokes! Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice DPG there


----------



## cole05 (May 1, 2007)

i am excited for you!!! listen to tx tuff on the pepin first. it is strong on the pallett but a wonderful cigar.good spice by the wat thank you for your service to our great state!!!!!!! i hope you have a great week!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats!! I'm only like 30 years away from that.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Congratulations! 25 years of service with any one employer is awesome. To top it all off, 25 years in Corrections.

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thx to all who responded.:biggrin: it was a great night. i must say the la flor dom was the best smoke.this is a great site. thank you for your support.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the retirement. I've tried it, and I like it - a lot!!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I retired from the Army in 1994. I think I have worked harder since then.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome news. Congrats.

Enjoy the premiums!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your retirement! You started it out right with some great cigars.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations, it sounds to me you should go get a pt job at that local B&M for a couple hundred bucks a week plus an employee discount.. Spend your retirement enjoying your hobby and spreading it to others and making more money than you used too!!!! I love this country!!!!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations, all the best for years to come!


----------

